# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Das Rayavadee Hotel auf Krabi

## schiene

Sicher nicht das Hotel für den "kleinen Geldbeutel"aber wenn das Hotel hält was es auf seiner Webseite verspricht bestimmt ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art.
Werde mal langsam bissel Geld zusätzlich beiseite legen und vielleicht mal paar Tage da verbringen.
War schon mal jemand als Gast da??und kann sagen ob der Preis gerechtfertigt ist???
http://www.rayavadee.com/main.html

----------

Okay ....nun bin ich aufgeflogen. Wir wohnen dort.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

Kein Problem Phommel,
von mir erfährt keiner was.  ::  
Wann darf ich Dich besuchen?

Gruss Alex

----------


## big_cloud

Ich geh mal davon aus das die angegebenen Preise *Monatsmieten*  sind   ::  


Grüsse
Lothar

----------


## schiene

> Ich geh mal davon aus das die angegebenen Preise *Monatsmieten*  sind   
> 
> 
> Grüsse
> Lothar


neee,das wäre ja dann wohl viel zu billig!!!

----------

Naja...Leute, die sich erfreuen, wenn sie mal für lau irgendwo pinkeln dürfen, wollen die dort nicht wirklich als Ziel kundschaft.   :cool:

----------


## big_cloud

> Naja...Leute, die sich erfreuen, wenn sie mal für lau irgendwo pinkeln dürfen, wollen die dort nicht wirklich als Ziel kundschaft.



Da haste sogar Recht,Stef(ph)an in sonner Luxusbude taet sich nen Malocher aus dem Ruhrgebiet auch nicht wirklich wohlfühlen!
Da bevorzugen wir doch eher nen Guesthouse fuer 500 bis 1000 THB die Nacht, da bleibt dann noch Geld fuer nen VIGO übrig  ::  

Gruss
Lothar

----------


## schiene

Ein ehemaliger Nachbar von mir war zu seiner Hochzeitsreise in diesem Hotel.Wenn ich mich recht erinnere meinte er es gibt keine Straßen zu dem Hotel und alles wird per Boot angeliefert.Auch die Anreise erfolgt per Boot.

----------


## Dieter

Ich war letzten Dezember dort. Die Anlage ist einigermassen gefaellig, vor dem Hotel ist allerdings ein Strand, an dem ein Skandinavier neben dem anderen liegt.

Von Booten aus werden Getraenke und Speisen verkauft, das Fehlen von allgemein zugaenglichen Toiletten sorgt dafuer, dass so ab mittags ein feiner Faekaliengeruch ueber der Szene liegt.

Der Strand war frueher mal ein sehr schoener.

Ein Aufenthalt in diesem Hotel waere mir allerdings heutzutage keine 1.000,-- Baht wert.

Das Hotel ist ausserdem nur mit Booten zu erreichen, also nichts mit ausgehen am Abend.

----------

> Ein Aufenthalt in diesem Hotel waere mir allerdings heutzutage keine 1.000,-- Baht wert.



Jetzt könnte es aber eng werden um die preise in Ban Krut zu rechtfertigen.   ::

----------


## Dieter

Spaessle gmacht oder denkst Du tatsaechlich, ich wuerde irgendwas rechtfertigen? Muesste Dich in dem Fall enttaeuschen   :cool:  .

----------


## Daniel Sun

Verhält sich wohl wie bei einer Kreuzfahrt auf einem Luxusliner, für die einen der Himmel auf Erden mit allem erdenklichem Luxus, für die anderen sowas wie Knast ohne Freigang!

Etwas Luxus und Pompös darf es schon mal sein, aber nicht auf Kosten der freien Entfaltung.

----------


## Dieter

Das Hotel ist sicher klasse, aber dass es an einem voellig ueberfuellten Strand liegt, das ist ein Nachteil den dort nichts aufwiegt.

----------


## Robert

> Verhält sich wohl wie bei einer Kreuzfahrt auf einem Luxusliner, für die einen der Himmel auf Erden mit allem erdenklichem Luxus, für die anderen sowas wie Knast ohne Freigang!


Zum Thema Kreuzfahrt hieß es letztens im TV in einem Bericht, daß das die angenehmste Art wäre,
sein Geld zu verbrennen...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Sag für die einen bestimmt ein Schlaraffenland, ich würde mir vorkommen wie im golden Käfig.

----------


## Dieter

Das Rayavadee hat mit nem Luxusliner wenig gemein. Es linert naemlich nicht.

Wenn mir das Ding mein Reisebuero aufschwatzen wuerde, ich wuerde denen hinterher den Kopf abreisen, denn das der Strand voellig schmutzig und ueberfuellt ist, das waere eine zu grobe Enttaeuschung.

Ueberleg mal, da zahlste 20.000 Baht und kannst Dich dann in frische Schwedenpisse legen   ::  .

----------


## schiene

> Ueberleg mal, da zahlste 20.000 Baht und kannst Dich dann in frische Schwedenpisse legen   .


Das nannte man frühr nen Schwedentrunk  ::  
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwedentrunk

----------

